# Moving mail from mt lion to mavericks...



## karunapod (Jun 6, 2013)

Clean install of mavericks on to a new drive...
Moving from mt lion to mavericks...
I don't see anything in migration assistant 
that enables me to specifically migrate my Mail folder.

Can anyone clue me in here?

And...
Is anyone manually moving their mail folder
from a drive with mt lion on it to a drive with mavericks on it?
Any reason NOT to do this?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Should be able to.

Make sure Apple Mail is closed. (both Mac copying from and copying to)

You need to copy the folder *username/Library/Mail* from the old Mac to the same location on the new Mac.
You also must copy the file *username/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist* from the old Mac to the exact same location on the new Mac.

(where username is your account name)

You should be good to go then.


----------

